# Here it is a gift for teacher's day



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

In Brazil, we have a teacher's/master's day, October 14th.
I intend to give a gift to my Czech teacher, so I was thinking about what to say when giving it to her. 
Are the follow phrases possible: 

_Mám vám dárek za učitela den
Tady je vám dárek za učitela den
_

Děkuji předem

Na shledanou.:


----------



## K.u.r.t

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> In Brazil, we have a teacher's/master's day, October 14th.
> I intend to give a gift to my Czech teacher, so I was thinking about what to say when giving it to her.
> Are the follow phrases possible:
> 
> _Mám vám dárek za učitela den
> Tady je vám dárek za učitela den
> _
> 
> Děkuji předem
> 
> Na shledanou.:



Try this one:

Tady máte (ode mne) dárek ke dni učitelů. Here is a present (from me) for the teachers' day.


----------



## Encolpius

Hm... I might be influenced by my native language but wouldn't it be nicer to say something like: Přijměte prosím ode mne tento malý dárek/dáreček ke dni učitelů. Mainly if the teacher is a lady.


----------



## kusurija

Encolpius said:


> Hm... I might be influenced by my native language but wouldn't it be nicer to say something like: Přijměte prosím ode mne tento malý dárek/dáreček ke dni učitelů. Mainly if the teacher is a lady.


You have my vote, Encolpius. "prosím" may be separated by commas (but also may be not, as in Your text).
Přijměte, prosím, ode mne tento malý dárek/dáreček ke dni učitelů.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Certainly... but when learning a new language, one needs to keep things simple ;-)


----------

